# "Green&Grey" (300l) - Last day video



## Pedro Rosa (13 Mar 2013)

*Well... no words just a request for suggestions... 120 cm... this is the aquarium from the old "Valley Roots"*

I'm an humble guy accepting suggestions 

*Layout Test:*
(just for tests, i'll put power sand below the substrate before filling and planting)









The place for the aquarium:
 





 

Pedro.


----------



## Ady34 (14 Mar 2013)

Wow!
My only suggestion is hurry up and get this planted! 
Guessing your using the HM for a fraction more plant height? The two species will work nicely together, nice contrasting leaf formations, but each maintaining a good sense of scale to match the hardscaping.
Are you journaling this one too?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Stu Worrall (14 Mar 2013)

Wow!  great design and it will look amazing when planted.  The only thing I noticed is that the four rocks on the back left all seem the same size and on the same slope in the back left. not that this is a problem as some are pointing in different directions so it breaks them up ok.  

Looking forward to more pics


----------



## Dorian (14 Mar 2013)

WOW. Dont know what to say  Brilliant scape.
Ps. What Background you use ??


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

Looking great Pedro, stunning hardscape, parabens  
What type of rock is that? Mini landscape?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Mar 2013)

Thanks for your nice words,

Ady, i thought to do the journal after the setup, but maybe i should ask for an Administrator to change it to right place and keep this posts on the Journal itself.

Stu, yes, the third stone is a problem because i couldn't find a bigger rock - actually that rock are three rocks 
I think i will not find it until the weekend but i'll take a look.

Dorian, i'm using a white vinyl in the background.

Paulo, they are Seiryu stones. Not an original rock in planted aquariums but still a nice rock.
What we do for our aquariums!!! Buying "rocks"


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Mar 2013)

pmgsr said:


> Paulo, they are Seiryu stones.


Thought they were, seiryu or mini landscape is the same thing  
Looking forward to this one, problem is always finding good rocks!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Mar 2013)

I'll get the plants on saturday 
So.. updates on the weekend!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Mar 2013)

Three or four hours after getting all the stuff out of the aquarium... putting down Ada Powersand and some other products, remounting everything and finally putting Aquasoil Powder...
I know that you're goind to say that it was better before 
All differences are with red circles.
The rocks in front / left side are also a little different and with more space from the other behind.. i'm going to plant sp. mini so plants will not be very high.





The one from three days ago:





Maybe i can change the middle red circle rock a little bit.


----------



## George Farmer (16 Mar 2013)

Great layout. I'm watching.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2013)

I must admit, I do prefer the original. 
The largest circled rock now seems to draw the eye too much now it is raised more. I prefered it slightly lower in that formation at the rear. Maybe it's just the contrast/shadow that draws the eye so much and leaning it back a fraction may change that?
I also liked the arrangement of the left front rocks in the original. They were positioned a little less horizontally which helped add a bit of tension and also in following the overall lines of the scape both on the left and right hand side. 
I'm sure you could tweak it if you wanted too, either way its a fantastic layout and it is only my opinion and yours counts much more than mine  when you plant it it will change things considerably.......I'm looking forward to it, have your plants arrived?
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Mar 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I must admit, I do prefer the original.
> The largest circled rock now seems to draw the eye too much now it is raised more. I prefered it slightly lower in that formation at the rear. Maybe it's just the contrast/shadow that draws the eye so much and leaning it back a fraction may change that?
> I also liked the arrangement of the left front rocks in the original. They were positioned a little less horizontally which helped add a bit of tension and also in following the overall lines of the scape both on the left and right hand side.
> I'm sure you could tweak it if you wanted too, either way its a fantastic layout and it is only my opinion and yours counts much more than mine  when you plant it it will change things considerably.......I'm looking forward to it, have your plants arrived?
> ...


 
Ady, thank you very much.
About the large circled rock, i thought about that: drawing too much attention. What i can tell you is that if this was a layout for a contest (photo), i had to do something about it, because on the photo it gives that idea but looking at it directly it looks a bit different. I'll look into it but i don't know if i could do something better.
About the front rocks you're totally right. I had the same comment on a portuguese forum and when i ended last night that was the worst part of the layout to me. Will do something about it certainly.

I'll get the plants today and post an update lately


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Mar 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Great layout. I'm watching.


 
George, what can i tell you... you've don the best Iwagumi I ever saw in my life. Reading that from you gives me an enormous responsibility


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2013)

pmgsr said:


> on the photo it gives that idea but looking at it directly it looks a bit different.


yeah sometimes photos are deceptive that way and you can only truly appreciate it in the flesh.....luckily for me my photography is poor so it normally helps by hiding a multitude of my scaping sins  I feel quite bad critiquing scapes like this as it is on a much higher level than i can currently achieve. I only suggest alterations based on my own eye and preference, perhaps not what is technically correct, or visually nicer to the creator. It is a very nice hardscape.



pmgsr said:


> About the front rocks you're totally right. I had the same comment on a portuguese forum and when i ended last night that was the worst part of the layout to me. Will do something about it certainly.


it wasnt me 
At least im not spouting total rubbish anyway, it only needs minor adjustment, a couple of tiny twists 



pmgsr said:


> 'll get the plants today and post an update lately


im genuinely excited about this.....look forward to the updates.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Mar 2013)

From v3 to v1...

V 3 





V 2





V 1


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Mar 2013)

Ady34 said:


> yeah sometimes photos are deceptive that way and you can only truly appreciate it in the flesh.....luckily for me my photography is poor so it normally helps by hiding a multitude of my scaping sins  I feel quite bad critiquing scapes like this as it is on a much higher level than i can currently achieve. I only suggest alterations based on my own eye and preference, perhaps not what is technically correct, or visually nicer to the creator. It is a very nice hardscape.


 
It's easier to comment on other   I'm not in psychology but it's always like that.


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Mar 2013)

Try swapping these two around!!


----------



## Dorian (16 Mar 2013)

For me still V1 looks the best but try swap these two around like LondonDragon said.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (17 Mar 2013)

Hi there,

Thanks for your suggestion Paulo and Dorian. I tried that and didn't like it 

I have some images from yestarday and one from today.
I'm missing the Setup but will write it on the following days 

Heater is on a temp position. I think that I'll buy a external one.
It's everything like it should be altought there is a great inclination on the substrate. Aqua Soil Powder helped a lot!
Water filled up nicely - no "destruction".
Sp. Mini was "nice" to plant  (8x). HM was easier (3x).

I had help from a friend keeping plants wet (i whink he is also on UKAPS - brancaman).

I taped everything. Give me some days for making a nice video.

We'll... here i go...

*Dia 0* - After finishing planting - water still "white"




*Dia 1 *- Clear water




*Back to Dia 0 with some details...*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Mar 2013)

*UPDATE
Day 2*


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Mar 2013)

Some more photos...










This one I like very much...




"some days ago i was surrounded by plants, now all i can see are rocks!!!"












Is is possible that HM is growing already?


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Mar 2013)

Looking great Pedro  well done, but fish already on day 2?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (19 Mar 2013)

I've done some cleaning but the filter is the same, as 90% of the substrate.
It was best then keep them on a local temp. I'm watching


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Mar 2013)

*UPDATE*
*Day 3*




Kids are in bed... TV is switched off and it's only a few minutes until the light switchs off and moonlight switchs on... this is the entrance for my living room when i look to the right...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Mar 2013)

Still from *DAY 3* ... *by moonlight* ...







*DAY 4*
First partial water change 





Still some sp.mini from the first day...




A little experience with the camera


----------



## tim (20 Mar 2013)

AWSOME photography that shot of the lilly pipe is stunning


----------



## Deano3 (20 Mar 2013)

wow tank looks great love the rockwork and I will be following this one keep the great pics coming
Thanks dean


----------



## pariahrob (21 Mar 2013)

Hardscape is beautiful and love your planting too. Can't wait to see it mature.
Got to love the Ottos! Brilliant little fish.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Mar 2013)

Thanks guys.
First week and it's all good. Let's see...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Mar 2013)

The missing daily photos...
*Day 4*



*Day 5*




No fertilisation yet. Thinking of starting Brighty K and Micros/Step 3.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Mar 2013)

Yesterday i made some tests to the water (Day 7):

PH - 6,5
KH - 3
GH - 6
*NO3 - 30*
NO2 - 0
PO4 - 0,1 mg (many doubts in the color)

Photos from *Day 6* and *Day 7*:


----------



## Vito (24 Mar 2013)

Nice scape mate, good job.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (24 Mar 2013)

Finally the *Step-by-Step video of the Aquarium* from Day 0 
If you have 10 minutes of your time... Enjoy.



Pedro.


----------



## Dorian (24 Mar 2013)

Great Video.


----------



## sa80mark (25 Mar 2013)

Brilliant video really good to see the methods and techniques you used


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Mar 2013)

Another update.
This one is a video about the first maintenance, eight days after the start. It's mainly a partial water change (the third one).

Enjoy.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2013)

Looking great, nice videos too Pedro, Made in Portugal nice little touch


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Mar 2013)

Thanks Paulo


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Apr 2013)

Hi there,

From day 0 to day 16 in a one minute video...



Enjoy.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 Apr 2013)

Update from day 27.

Eleocharis sp. mini is growing very good (i only planted 6 small pots on day 0 - it's a 1,20 m front).
HM is giant. Last sunday i trimmed a little bit but i think tomorrow i need to cut much more.
Algaes... zero...





Some macros:

Amanos










My lawn (side view)




My lawn (front view)




HM growing sideways




One of the five Ottos




3 CRS grade S (i'm missing one of 5 or 6 mm that also came from my ADA 60cm  probably hidden somewhere)


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Apr 2013)

Looking great Pedro, great growth so far


----------



## clone (14 Apr 2013)

Awesome tank what ferts are you using? EI? Planning to go for dry salts cause premixed are 90% aqua and you pay for nothing What do you think?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Apr 2013)

I'm using ADA Brighty K 7 ml / day and ADA Step 3 ml / day.
I'm using EI on my 60 cm tank. Testing it because is much cheaper... but let's see.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Apr 2013)

I forgot to update with the sunday trim session 
Trimmed just HM... maybe i could've trimmed a little more...

*Two days before trimming:*





*Sunday, after trim:*


----------



## Ady34 (16 Apr 2013)

Looking great Pedro....i think you should get an inline heater though


----------



## anasarka (16 Apr 2013)

The aquarium looks superb. I stood in front of the screen and looked in your aquarium. The group rocks to the left and front are arranged in two horizontal lines. Or is the solution to enhance substrate from slipping or accidental. Arranged in lines makes me think that they are made ​​by man and not by nature.Have you considered turning them at an angle to make it look more three-dimensional composition


----------



## Pedro Rosa (16 Apr 2013)

Ady, everyone keeps saying that  I think that a couple more weeks and it's out of there. Wheater inPortugal is finally becoming sunny. At winter time i'll think about Hydor 300w but i still have to look for the loss of flow. Anyone with suggestions?

Anasarka, i understand perfectly but the bottom line is less straight. Let's see if, with the growing, it will be more natural.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Apr 2013)

Hi there,

A little video with the HM trimming of last week.



Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Apr 2013)

This week update: 

HM reacted very well to the trimming of last week.
*Yesterday photo:*





*Eight days ago* it was like this (trim day):





And now FINALLY new fish  
*92 Tetra Ember (Hyphessobrycon amandae)*
Here it is a first photo. Not great but tey are still very small (<1 cm) and their colors are still preatty washed out.
I hope that in 3 months their color turns more redish.





Pedro.


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Apr 2013)

Can't believe its been a month already! Looking great Pedro, Parabens


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Apr 2013)

Thanks Paulo.
Following photos are better to see how small they still are - well, they're 1 cm and will be 2 cm 
(gave them food to spread around)


----------



## Ady34 (23 Apr 2013)

Hi Pedro,
why 92? 
taking shape nicely, almost due another trim already Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## LondonDragon (23 Apr 2013)

Ady34 said:


> why 92?


Probably the survivors from the 100 he ordered?


----------



## George Farmer (23 Apr 2013)

Superb journal, and a lovely layout. A great example of a successful high-energy system.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Apr 2013)

No, i ordered 100 and my shop only made an order of these fish for me but they were only 92.
zero deaths... that was pretty good (well... in 4 days... let's see what happens next days).

Thanks George. High-energy?  Yes, HM is growing like crazy...

Pedro.


----------



## Steve Smith (23 Apr 2013)

Looks great Pedro


----------



## grathod (23 Apr 2013)

Lovely scape, I've tried to grow HM, but no where near as lush as yours... Any tips on that plant? Also if you want to colour your tetras in, then try feeding bloodworm regularly. Someone i know swears by it, but then again it also depends on the heritage of the breed stock from where these were raised. Yours don't look to bad, rather decent colour


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Apr 2013)

Thanks for the tips. I still haven't done that but i'll start giving them bloodworm.
I'm using plenty of CO2, 156w of T5 light (4200+6500+8000+10000) and Brighty K / Step 3. No Macros yet (using ada power sand).... and HM is growing nicely (too much nicely)

And now another little movie (~3m) with an overall of the tank and some otto fish and amano&crs shrimp. This is footage taken on the day of the HM trim (14.04.2013) so there is no tetras in there 
Only no i had the time to do the video.



Next: Almost 100 tetras ember entering the tank 

PS: Maybe i'll get expelled from here some day for too much pictures and videos


----------



## anasarka (24 Apr 2013)

Very very clean aquarium well done for proper maintenance


----------



## xtevo (24 Apr 2013)

Very elegant, keep up good work!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Apr 2013)

If you love Tetra Embers, here is a video of them entering the aquarium and from the next day, when the school was already very beatufil.
Their colors are not as nice as they should be in the future, but nevertheless a very good looking fish.
I think music is very nice for the images


----------



## gramski (25 Apr 2013)

Wonderful aquarium, the Ember Tetras are going to look fantastic once they mature.


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Apr 2013)

Excellent.  I love Ember Tetra. lovely little fish and great to see them in such a huge shoal


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Apr 2013)

I sincerely hope that their colors improve even more in the next months... but i love them already 

Pedro.


----------



## greenink (25 Apr 2013)

Really like this tank and great videos - really shows what you're doing. What's the lighting period?


----------



## Aron_Dip (25 Apr 2013)

Awesome mate, love the shoaling fish


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Apr 2013)

Hi, lights are on 8 hours weekdays (16h to 24h) and a little more at Weekends (14h30 to 24h).
CO2 are on from 1h30 bafore lights go on and off.

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Apr 2013)

Just had my first problem with one of the embers. One of them got a bloodworm in his mouth and could not take it out or in. I took him out and manage to get the bloodworm out with tweezers. I think he would end up dying but seems alright now.
Don't know if i'll give them more while they are so small...

Pedro.


----------



## Ady34 (25 Apr 2013)

Hi Pedro,
i love your videos, and i too love embers, lovely little fish. Much like yours mine were very washed out when i bought them, took them several weeks to colour up fully, but now are a lovely burnt orange 



pmgsr said:


> Just had my first problem with one of the embers. One of them got a bloodworm in his mouth and could not take it out or in. I took him out and manage to get the bloodworm out with tweezers. I think he would end up dying but seems alright now.
> Don't know if i'll give them more while they are so small...
> 
> Pedro.


Mine take bloodworms now, but like you say may struggle when very small.....even now they look like they are smoking a cigar, i described it like this  in a post you may find useful from George Farmer when he added his small embers:
DIY fish food blend... | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Tank is looking really strong and filling in beautifully now.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Apr 2013)

Ady, thank you for the link. What a cocktail that George have done 
... And yes, they smoke bloodworms  they love it.

Lets see on the next weeks what colors will they take. For how log have you got yours?

Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Apr 2013)

Yesterday i made some experiments with lights and taking some more photos of the frenzy embers 

This is the one i prefer... but much more to do with photo taking 





Two experiments with colors 







Ember shoal










Green valley







Pedro.


----------



## Ganilhos (27 Apr 2013)

I really love your aquarium neighbor its perfect  i hope make something like this in the future  eheh

Cheers Pedro


----------



## xtevo (27 Apr 2013)

Your previous journal "Throught the distance" was a true masterpiece, I will use it, when I managed to set a large tank in my apartment! But this one is amazing also, the proper work, the "documentation", the fish choice also, Pedro keep up good work! I will follow this thread also, as I did before.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (2 May 2013)

Some updates from last weekend:
- the *first picture* from saturday, the day before one more PWC and second HM trimminga primeira de sábado, antes da TPA e do trimming
- *the second* one after the trimming




(this first picture is 2 weeks after HM trimming)





I can say that everything is going about right but last monday i saw something brown on plants and hardscape. Thursday it got worse.
On friday (on the weekly tests) i saw that NO3 was zero!!! Not right because i'm using Power Sand...

Some one (Nuno M., also a UKAPs member) pointed on a portuguese forum that might be Diatoms, what is about right because it's not a plant problem but something that gets out easly by touching with the hand.

I'm on the 6th week and for what i thought that wasn't suppose to happen at this moment, but it can be because of the 100 ember entering one and a half week before.

I made the usual middle-week PWC and are looking at fertilization issues also (lack of NO3 and PO4).
I think that ADA Brighty Lights are not giving enought macros... just thinking that many things i've been reading about ADA ferts can be right (too much water for the price).

Pedro.


----------



## greenink (2 May 2013)

Really don't understand why people buy branded ferts. Or excel. When raw ingredients are so easy to get and literally 1/100 of the price.

Tank's looking fantastic though...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 May 2013)

Today i made tests.
Since last tuesday (described above) until toda i used the following ferts:

20ml de ADA Brighty Lights (1,36 €)
15 ml de ADA Brighty K (1,02 €)
10 ml de ADA Step 3 (0,68 €)
Total: 3.06 €

Results:
NO3 - 0
PO4 - 0.25
(power sand stopped giving me enough NO3 at the 5th week... is this normal?)



On my ADA 60P aquarium, 4 ml of Macros + 4 ml of Micros 3x week gave me NO3=20 and PO4=2 mg/l... the cost of this? 0,36 € / week


----------



## LondonDragon (3 May 2013)

You better stick to dry salts Pedro, before you bankrupt Portugal even further


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 May 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> You better stick to dry salts Pedro, before you bankrupt Portugal even further


 
I think that our politics have the exclusive of that  

I made the weekly spending and it gives me 25 € against 2 € (EI) for the same litres.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (6 May 2013)

I have no photos, yet, but yesterday when i was changing water and disturbed HM, a lot of very tiny CRS started swimming around 
... i even saw a "junior" (i suppose that it is one 4 mm long that i put with the other 3 CRS four weeks ago. I never saw him anymore and i even thought that he was death...).


Pedro.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Jun 2013)

It has been 6 weeks since i last updated this topic.

This was taken sunday at 10am, just before a PWC and a 5-7 cm trim on the HM:




The next ones are from one month ago. Mainly CRS.

Tetra Embers eating boodworms.









CRS ...

























Pedro.


----------



## Ian_lawton (19 Jun 2013)

Loving that background! Was thinking if getting some black vinyl for mine but this might have changed my mind!!


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (19 Jun 2013)

Nice scape congrats


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Jun 2013)

Hummm... need a scissor on this lawn...


----------



## TugayÇınar (20 Jun 2013)

Your tank is very impressive  plants and fish are very nice.


----------



## clone (21 Jun 2013)

Awesome tank Pedro, and photos too. I can be only jealous in a good way. I suggest to feed the embers with microworms which you can breed at home in porridge, get some from e bay or your LFS. My rasboras are crazy about them. Love the in- situ shot and the detail ones.Is your background  a window vinyl film which difuses the light and gives horrizon impression?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Jun 2013)

Clone,

In this picture you can see part of the background. On the rear glass it has a translucent film.





On the step-by-step movie you can see part of it at 5:47



... but it's best viewed on my latest scape at 2:18


----------



## brancaman (21 Jun 2013)

clone said:


> .Is your background a window vinyl film which difuses the light and gives horrizon impression?


 
Yes clone, it´s Crystal Glass from Avery Graphics - here you can find more info about:
http://www.spandex.com/Images/Avery_Crystal_Glass_tcm35-7231.pdf

And yes it´s me    applying it on Pedro's  videos


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Jun 2013)

He is the specialist


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Jun 2013)

One of the videos i enjoyed most to do for this aquarium.
... with sound and in HD, please 

Enjoy


----------



## Aron_Dip (23 Jun 2013)

One of the best videos of its type iv ever seen! .. Awesome mate what did you use to film the sweeping shots? Stunning tank too


----------



## Pedro Rosa (23 Jun 2013)

Aron, i used imagination 
- a skate (longboard) from my 13 years old boy
- a kitchen board (where you eat meals )
The rest...
- a tripod
- a Canon 60D and a cheap 18-55mm

Not perfect but i have no dolly


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Jun 2013)

Trimming 1,20m wide aquarium of sp. mini hurts your back 

The "movie"...


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Jun 2013)

What a great little video, I enjoyed watching that... very soothing and what a lawn!


----------



## Ady34 (25 Jun 2013)

We need to look into designing an underwater lawnmower for large areas of grass! 
I hate cleaning up eleocharis cuttings too.....they get everywhere, tank sides, arms, towels, and they don't come out of the net too easy either!
I chose the mini so I didn't need to trim it, but sometimes you just get the urge to do it, not sure why really, maybe its aquascaping therapy 
Love your videos Pedro.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (25 Jun 2013)

Ady, you're 100% right 
When you take your arm from the aquarium, it gets everywhere...


----------



## Aron_Dip (26 Jun 2013)

Ady34 said:


> I hate cleaning up eleocharis cuttings too.....they get everywhere, tank sides, arms, towels, and they don't come out of the net too easy either!



I feel your pain! Just imagine having a braced tank like me.... It gets in every cranny lol ...


But "pmgsr"

Tanks looking awesome mate nice one 

Cheers ears


----------



## Pedro Rosa (26 Jun 2013)

Yes, even worse 
Nice looking layout you have. I really like it.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (1 Jul 2013)

Yesterday i made a huge HM trim, but still... i maybe should trimmed a little bit more.
The truth is that i'm trying to see how a bigger HM bush would look like.


----------



## Ady34 (2 Jul 2013)

Very nice Pedro. Embers looking a lovely colour now too.....maybe the scape should be titled 'green & grey & orange'


----------



## Pedro Rosa (7 Jul 2013)

Day 113 was photo day. No equipment.
However there are a couple of "bugs" in the image 

Here it goes:




Maybe HM is a little huge for the rocks.
Next week i'll give it a super trim.


----------



## Henry (7 Jul 2013)

This scape has encouraged me to grow my own HM bush. Had loads of it dumped in a tank, but never really bothered with it. Until now...

Excellent scape. Very uncomplicated, but very interesting. Love the last pic with all the tetras in the 'valley'


----------



## Curvball (7 Jul 2013)

Such an inspirational scape.


Posted from the comfort of my iPhone...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (7 Jul 2013)

Henry, I hope that you achieved your HM bush 
Thanks Curvball.

Some more pics from yestarday.


----------



## aliclarke86 (7 Jul 2013)

Still love this, your vids are awesome too. Can't wait for the next one. I make the Mrs watch all of them and no matter how much she will deny it I know she loves them too. 

Thanks mate

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Pedro Rosa (8 Jul 2013)

*Testing DIY Leds*

Infos about light on each image are on the photos.
They were taken with the same manual settings + AWB

First one with 156w T5 plus 36W led and the second one with only 156w T5.








*What do you think?*

I don't have a PAR reader, yet 

I want to replace the 156w T5 with only leds, but... should i do it? 
Of course that it can't be only 36w... maybe 72w.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (9 Jul 2013)

I've taken also some photos from Tetras Embers.
Love them, all the (almost) 100 of them


----------



## Pedro Rosa (15 Jul 2013)

Large trim this sunday 
HM is a little bit yellow where it was higher (away from light). Will certainly recover quickly.


----------



## Christian Walker (17 Jul 2013)

This has been a stunning read and has really encouraged me to start planning a planted tank.  I love the grass prairie effect of your carpet there.  And just having the one type of fish really makes this look special.


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (18 Jul 2013)

Hi nice pic mate ! 
Yeah I had the same with HM in my last tank when I was trimming it down ! It Wil recover fast ! 
It s weed mate !
Nice work 
Regards
Zangil


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Jul 2013)

Day 135 (2013.07.28)


----------



## Pedro Rosa (1 Aug 2013)

Day 138 (2013.07.31)
Embers school and no equipment


----------



## aliclarke86 (1 Aug 2013)

The HM is looking very nice. I think its looking better than ever after the huge hack

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sa80mark (1 Aug 2013)

Looking stunning really nice greens and the embers set it off brilliantly


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Aug 2013)

Making some changes on plants on the following days.
No hardscape changes.
It'll be more Green&Grey&Red then Green&Grey 

BTW, place 522 on IAPCL.

Pedro.


----------



## Ady34 (11 Aug 2013)

Congratulations on the iaplc placement Pedro


----------



## flygja (13 Aug 2013)

Congrats on the IAPLC placing!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (13 Aug 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Congratulations on the iaplc placement Pedro


 
Thanks Ady 



flygja said:


> Congrats on the IAPLC placing!


 
You beat me by 100 places


----------



## flygja (14 Aug 2013)

pmgsr said:


> You beat me by 100 places


 
Make sure you beat me by 200 places in 2014


----------



## Pedro Rosa (14 Aug 2013)

flygja said:


> Make sure you beat me by 200 places in 2014


 
I'll make that my only objective in life


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Aug 2013)

Something is changing around this CRS 
This will be the last chapter for this 5 months old aquarium... 3 or 4 more months and will be over.





Let it grow and i'll, hopefully, post some photos in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Gary Nelson (20 Aug 2013)

Great photos, do you clean the rocks at all on your maintenance? if so what with and how often?


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Aug 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Great photos, do you clean the rocks at all on your maintenance? if so what with and how often?


 
Gary, i use a toothbrush every 3 weeks but i'm starting to test giving excel only at the day of the weekly partial change to see if this time can be much longer.


----------



## flygja (21 Aug 2013)

I see some red in there...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Aug 2013)

I suppose i have to change the name of the scape


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Sep 2013)

*Green&Grey& ... Red * 

Some changes... for the last 3 months (i suppose that in December i'll be making another scape).

Plants (updated list): Eleocharis sp. mini; Hemianthus Micranthemoides; Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'; Rotala Macrandra; Ludwigia Arcuata; Ranunculus Inundatus; Ammania Bonsai











Embers and CRS living togheter...



Side view!


----------



## aliclarke86 (18 Sep 2013)

Wow the red is incredible. What lighting did you settle on after your play about a few months ago? It is looking incredible. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Sep 2013)

Same light (4x39w T5). Red plants have about 5 weeks, Rotala Macandra have only 2 and a half weeks.

I forgot to mention that last weekend i had to take down HM and replanted (these photos are from before that). Six months and it was becoming very fragile.

Pedro.


----------



## sa80mark (18 Sep 2013)

Wow pedro, ive been watching this tank for ages and have loved it but now youve got that red in its a different tank all together,  simply superb 

Mark


----------



## LondonDragon (19 Sep 2013)

pmgsr said:


> Six months and it was becoming very fragile.


yeah noticed that behind the rocks!! Looking great as always Pedro, nice looking reds, but you know I prefer blues! lol


----------



## nanocube (20 Sep 2013)

Incredible tank!!!I like the red contrast between green and grey

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pedro Rosa (20 Oct 2013)

*Day 219*... countdown... some more weeks and i'll be discontinuing this aquarium. Another scape on the way 

Plants are very good.

First picture with a total view.
Some trim last friday. HM is growing from two large trims. It needs to grow to fill the aquarium.
Mistakes like this one - hardscape very low - are learned.





Plants...

Front to back: Ammania Bonsai; Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini'; Ranunculus Inundatus; Hemianthus Micranthemoides:





A new plant to me: Ranunculus Inundatus













Some macros of Alternanthera Reineckii 'Mini':

















The Embers 





Macros from Ammania Bonsai:









Lots of CRS, from 4 shrimps. Lots of CO2 and ferts, but they keep coming 









Macro from Rotala Macandra:


----------



## aliclarke86 (21 Oct 2013)

Stunning. It feels like an autumn incarnation of the original. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindy (21 Oct 2013)

Great to see crs in a high tech. Hope mine do as well as that!


----------



## Deano3 (21 Oct 2013)

stunning pedro the reds and deep greens look amazing and so healthy shame to see a one like this go but look forward to next one 

Dean


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys.



aliclarke86 said:


> Stunning. It feels like an autumn incarnation of the original.


 
Really loved the feeling you had watching the photos 



ldcgroomer said:


> Great to see crs in a high tech. Hope mine do as well as that!


 
Well, they survive and multiply, but don't expect the same growth rate that low techs have.



Deano3 said:


> stunning pedro the reds and deep greens look amazing and so healthy shame to see a one like this go but look forward to next one


 
Dean, i've got it on my head. Let's hope that i have the necessary skills to make something good


----------



## Ian Holdich (21 Oct 2013)

Stunning pics Pedro and a fantastic scape, nice to see a mature scape involving stems. Well done mate!


----------



## Deano3 (21 Oct 2013)

You definitely have the skills mate , looking forward to hearing your plans


Thanks Dean


----------



## Aron_Dip (21 Oct 2013)

I love this ... My favorite scape at the minute just stunning matr

Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Rosa (21 Oct 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Stunning pics Pedro and a fantastic scape, nice to see a mature scape involving stems. Well done mate!


 
Ian, that's something coming from you! Thanks.



Deano3 said:


> You definitely have the skills mate , looking forward to hearing your plans


 
Let's see... it doesn't always turns out like we want 



Aron_Dip said:


> I love this ... My favorite scape at the minute just stunning matr


 
Aron, that's very nice. Final pics in a couple of weeks.


----------



## sa80mark (21 Oct 2013)

I agree with all the above,  truly unique tank the red is so vibrant it just jumps out and grabs your attention then the ammania takes your eyes to the back of the tank, really really nice I would love to have this in my house

Cant wait to see what you come up with next


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Oct 2013)

Excelente Predro  Parabens!  

Looking forward to your next project


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Oct 2013)




----------



## aliclarke86 (27 Oct 2013)

This looks like completely different layout from your start up! You could keep it going and keep evolving it!!!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (27 Oct 2013)

stunning


----------



## Pedro Rosa (27 Oct 2013)

Thanks guys.
Yes, first version had a strong hardscape, now with more species and different grow, plants have taken over


----------



## Pedro Rosa (30 Oct 2013)

Some more photos from the last weekend...

This is my actual passion. Almost two months without growing very much is now spreading like crazy thru the red Althernatera.





My Embers, some of them with GREAT colours. I've not color-corrected these pictures!
















(One of my favourite photos of Embers i've ever seen   )



... and some others ...


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Oct 2013)

Words ...fail... me! This has been my favourite set up of the year!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Evans (31 Oct 2013)

Where was this journal hiding?....Stunning layout, with exceptional plant handling and gardening abilities!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (31 Oct 2013)

Hi Pmgsr,A truly Outstanding Aquascape


----------



## Grunda (31 Oct 2013)

really outstanding


----------



## Pedro Rosa (31 Oct 2013)

aliclarke86 said:


> Words ...fail... me! This has been my favourite set up of the year!


 

This kind of messages just keeps me wanting to continue to share the good and the bad of trying to make a nice aquarium.



Mark Evans said:


> Where was this journal hiding?....Stunning layout, with exceptional plant handling and gardening abilities!


 

Mark, coming from you these words are... outstanding.
I'm a great admire of your work and i'm following Convalescence with great interest.
Thank you very much.
... it was not hidden, it's here since March or something like that 



Greenfinger2 said:


> Hi Pmgsr,A truly Outstanding Aquascape


 



Grunda said:


> really outstanding


 

Roy and Grunda, your remarks are truly apreciated 

Pedro.


----------



## Timms2011 (1 Nov 2013)

This is extremely good, at one point my entire household were gathered around the PC gazing at this!


----------



## Pedro Sousa (2 Nov 2013)

Hi Pedro,

Unfortunately this layout will be dismantled.The fishes are very beautiful as well as plants. 
Good luck for the next project

Pedro S.


----------



## Pedro Rosa (11 Nov 2013)

_*Look deep into nature, and then you will understand everything better.* Albert Einstein_



Goodbye


----------



## Omegatron (11 Nov 2013)

Looks even better then before!! i really like the colors in it. therefor i forbid you to take this scape apart  .

stunning!!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (12 Nov 2013)

Omegatron said:


> Looks even better then before!! i really like the colors in it. therefor i forbid you to take this scape apart  .
> stunning!!


 

Thank God you're very far


----------



## Brian Murphy (12 Nov 2013)

Absolutely stunning m8! One of my favourite lines of sight in a planted tank is the contrast of reds and greens and you have achieved this well.   I can't wait to be able to create beauty like this.  Give yourself a pat on the back for this one


----------



## brancaman (12 Nov 2013)

As soon as i saw the title of the last video i call Pedro asking if that was true - last day .He said yes and invited me to see with my own eyes, so i just picked my camera and drove to his house. So here are my photos of it just before he started cutting the elocharis down.


----------



## Ady34 (14 Nov 2013)

pmgsr said:


> _*Look deep into nature, and then you will understand everything better.* Albert Einstein_
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye



Stunning aquascape, a great evolution in planting, and super video too. Really look forward to your next production Pedro


----------



## Pedro Rosa (3 Dec 2013)




----------



## Rob P (3 Dec 2013)

What a shame, but congrats on what was a beautiful tank


----------



## aliclarke86 (3 Dec 2013)

Bring on the next banger 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenfinger2 (3 Dec 2013)

Hi Pmgsr, Fab Aquascape  Looking forward to your next one


----------



## greenink (3 Dec 2013)

Even taking apart the tank looks great...


----------



## Pedro Rosa (18 Mar 2014)

Let's end this topic with some special photos from the "book" 
Not a special place by any means, but very special for me (the first entry).










Pedro.


----------



## Omegatron (18 Mar 2014)

Thats nice Pedro, now you can always look back at your scape in an ADA book. It is very special indeed.

I also wanted to say that when you started the scape you got the inspiration from a tank by Amano. When you came at that point where you were adding your own touch (when adding the other plants not on the pic in the book) the scape imo was even better. shame that those pics werent sent in


----------

